# Happy Birthday Daughter Of Darkness



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sherry! I hope you have a fun one.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday DOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Have a happy turkey birthday.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

So, do you get turkey AND birthday cake today? That's pretty awesome if you do.

Have a happy birth and turkey day.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday to you


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Have a good one!!!*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Daughter of Darkness.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Daughter of Darkness!


----------



## Nefarious1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a happy Birthday! And Turkey Day!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Daughter of Darkness!!*


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hope it was cool :devil:


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*Thanks you guys*

Thanks you guys, for the warm bday wishes. Just got back from staying a few days at my friend's place. Had a nice mellow turkey/birth day. Had pie instead of cake, lol.

Hope everyone had a good Thanksgiving too!


----------

